# philosophy of math



## Scott (May 9, 2006)

I was listening to a secular lecture today on the relation of mathematics to the physical world. The lecturer mentioned that the main options coming out of the 20th century were logicism, inuitism, and formalism. Is anyone familiar with any Christian evaluations of these schools of thought?

Thanks


----------

